# Small Job Garbage



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I do a lot of small jobs a few hours most times and I don't know what the best/ most cost efficient way to deal with the garbage is. 

For example today I replaced a bathroom vanity top. To big to leave in the customers garbage but to small for a dump run. 

Any suggestions. 

Thanks


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Put it in your bid to haul away and dispose.

Lots of small jobs in a week? take couple hours one morning and haul away all at once....


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I just haul it away and throw it in my trash trailer until it gets full enough for a run.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

the sponsor of this thread might be able to help you. :jester: buy a bagster and fill it up during the week, call them when it's full and they take care of it. like sar-con said, though, make sure you charge the customer for disposal.


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

we always had this problem. my brother purchased a small 5/6'x10' dump trailer. now we use it for almost everything.

best thing we ever bought.:thumbup:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a beautiful little trailer you can purchase if you like


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Grab yourself a 10' or 12' dump trailer. You can pick them up used for a song.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Make sure to charge the client to dispose of it. Each job maybe 50$ for example depending on the amount of trash. 

When you get enough get a bagster and call for pickup. Or take a run to the dump.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I have a scrap guy who takes all my steel and they have a dumping license, when ever is a small job he follows you every place you go and hauls it away. Sometimes when there is a garbage pickup, I throw the driver a few $$ and they take anything you want. 

One job I asked them to take the carpet, the guy said, throw me a $100, I take everything you have here, and they sure did... they took about 10 Yrd for $100 I couldn't believe my eyes what they put in that truck the whole kitchen, 2 bathrooms, and the whole house of carpet. trim, doors,etc..they even stuck in there a 72" cultural marble counter top :laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I ripped out a set of front steps once

About 3 yards of brick, concrete and block.

The residential garbage man came up to me and asked if i wanted to them to take it. 

100$ would of done it. :laughing:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a 2 yard dumpster at my house at all times, gets picked up 2 times a month, 45 bucks. Its always full within the first week, then stuff starts collecting next to it. They take it all every time, sometimes if its a lot of trash ill tape a 10 or 20 to it.

Scrap goes behind the barn and in a 18' landscape trailer and I take it back when i get time.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

rex said:


> I have a 2 yard dumpster at my house at all times, gets picked up 2 times a month, 45 bucks. Its always full within the first week, then stuff starts collecting next to it. They take it all every time, sometimes if its a lot of trash ill tape a 10 or 20 to it.
> 
> Scrap goes behind the barn and in a 18' landscape trailer and I take it back when i get time.


Ive been wanting to do that.. 45$ is real cheap. Is that once a month charge?


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

rex said:


> I have a 2 yard dumpster at my house at all times, gets picked up 2 times a month, 45 bucks. Its always full within the first week, then stuff starts collecting next to it. They take it all every time, sometimes if its a lot of trash ill tape a 10 or 20 to it.
> 
> Scrap goes behind the barn and in a 18' landscape trailer and I take it back when i get time.


I have the same thing. Mines 50 month weekly pick up. Fills up every week.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

45 per month and they pick up 2 times a month. I am very happy with the service and price.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Thats amazing. Do you charge client directly for trash disposal or add the 540$ into yearly overhead?


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I just use it as a write off. Sometimes people will ask me if I can take some stuff with me and I'll charge them a few bucks for beer money.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

garbage is uncredible...:sad:work for 10 sec and it's instant garbage..and don't get me going on cardboard,i hate that more than anything..and pallets


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Heard from the mouth of Mr. Struble! :thumbup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We keep a 10 yard dumpster at our shop. Our vendor doesn't charge us monthly rent on our shop one because we always have two to three boxes out on other jobs. $150 a pull unless it's real heavy.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> garbage is uncredible...:sad:work for 10 sec and it's instant garbage..and don't get me going on cardboard,i hate that more than anything..and pallets


About the pallets, assuming it's a local supplier, would they be interested in getting them back for some kind of rebate or credit? Like Quikrete does with their pallets?

I assume the hassle would make it not worth it, but never asked when I've had them left over. 

Anyone?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Just threw like 15 pallets in a dumpster. Real nice ones too. What a waste..

Some places buy pallets. Can get like 5 + bucks a pallet depending on type


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Rich D. said:


> Just threw like 15 pallets in a dumpster. Real nice ones too. What a waste..
> 
> Some places buy pallets. Can get like 5 + bucks a pallet depending on type


So you threw away 50.00 after you account for taking them to the place that will buy them.....


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea but i would need to load up a semi trailer in order for them to buy them from me.


----------



## Everend (Jun 11, 2010)

Most of my jobs fall into this category where the trash is too big to leave in the customer's can but too small to justify a dump run. I take it home and sort it into trash or recycling then fill up my own trash can and recycling can each week. Some weeks the pile grows, other weeks it shrinks.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Rich D. said:


> Just threw like 15 pallets in a dumpster. Real nice ones too. What a waste..
> 
> Some places buy pallets. Can get like 5 + bucks a pallet depending on type


My lumber supplier wants them back, in fact they charge my account $18 bucks a piece for them, that gets credited back to me when I return them.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thievin bastids should come pick them up


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

They all do that around here even lowes and HD charge you for them crappy pallets that last one use and their done. Most are $15-$18 what gets me is they pay about $5 for them.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

i have a one yarder at my shop and the company picks it up once a month or come when ever i call its dirt cheap and saves me from having to keep a dump trailer around. call around most companies that service small businesses like drive around back a few places near your house/shop then call thier number on the dumpsters. if you are close to other stops it usually helps the price.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm surprised how many people bring it back to their shops. Unfortunately I don't have anyplace for a bin but that maybe what I need to get in the future. 

Thanks


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anyone keep a dumpster at their homes?? (residential property) would towns get mad?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> Does anyone keep a dumpster at their homes?? (residential property) would towns get mad?


When we first went into business I was also doing a major remodel to my home. I ended up keeping a dumpster at my house for and extra couple months after the project was completed. No one said anything. That being said, we leased our first shop soon after and the dumpster was moved there. I can't imagine not having a small dumpster available at all times.

We tried the dump truck and dump method for a while. I just don't enjoy going to the dump...specially after a local yogurt company dumps a whole truck of spoiled yogurt in a 95 degree day in the summer...


----------



## bizusn (Aug 17, 2012)

Everyone has good ideas, I think the dump trailer would be something you could use for more than just trash and therefore the best investment. Just make sure to always transfer the cost to the customer in some way, even if it's only a small fee on every job for disposal.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

i have mine at my house but i keep it in the back yard behind the fence and just roll it to the street when i need it picked up. i haven't had any issues with my neighbors. i did however offer it free to any of my neighbors if they need to get rid of something ;-)

i almost bought a dumptrailer a few years ago but it just didn't make sense since most of my jobs require a couple trash cans worth of garbage. If i did renovations more frequently i would have to get a trailer b/c it makes more sense then moving the trash in and out of the truck all the time.

one thing you may want to try before i got my dumpster what i did was have about 12 brute trash cans that i filled up then brought them to the dump when they got full. about 6 fit in my bed of my truck. i still keep a couple next to my dumpster for recycling purposes. my town has a free cardboard dumpster at the town DPW so i bring all the cardboard from my jobs there to save space in the bins.

good luck with what ever you choose just remember nothing is forever so you may need to adapt to your job situations in the future


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

Around here you can pick up a smaller (4x8 or 5x10 single axle ) trailer off of CL for under $500. Add some plywood sides and you can add debris til it's full then make a ump run. 
I just looked at TractorSupply.com and they have a 4x8 single axle for $449.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

I was wrong, the price is $400. 
And sorry for the mis-spelling/improper English- I should have said 'make _an _ump run'.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Rich D. said:


> Thats amazing. Do you charge client directly for trash disposal or add the 540$ into yearly overhead?


I usually charge each job dump fee from $20 to $150 if anymore I get a roll off set to job site. Pays for itself quickly. On slow weeks it's nice to clean out shop/garage/home and fill it up. Helps keep things neat.


----------

